# I am the Evil Project Log



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

After coming back into the hobby last year, I have been slowly working to paint up a backlog of figures that I have owned for ages and some new ones I have picked up.

I currently run two armies, my Servants of the Laughing God a Harlequin themed Eldar Army and the First Eastern Mirage Corp my DIY vanilla space marine chapter.

I try to keep my army links updated, but I thought I could gather all my work into one place to chart my progress and work over time so I figured it was time to start a project log.

I have a goal for this next year of painting to finish the full 5th company of the FEMC, but that might get derailed when the new Eldar codex comes out (if there are any Harlequin goodies at least).

The first handful of posts in this thread are going to be older works, but everything shown here has been done since I re-started at the tail end of last year. (I apologize for the quality of some of the early pics).

First up, I wanted to get enough of my harlequins up and painted to be able to play in a few events at the local GW. So I dusted off my old paints and a few models just to prove to myself that I still had a decent painter's touch.

To field a legal army i needed to get a few counts as units together and so I put together a Dark Reaper troupe using Death Jesters.

So I painted up two that I had just to make sure I could paint, nothing fancy mostly just making sure I could remember how to wash and drybrush:



















Then I painted my Maugan-Ra that I had originally bought way back in the day to be my lead Death Jester:




























Finally, I finished off the unit of Harlequin Bikers that I had just never gotten around to painting:










That was my first couple of days back into the hobby after a long hiatus.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Charting my work, there are a handful of individual harlequins that I don't have individual pictures of that I needed to round out my force. After playing for a while, I decided I needed to add another basic troop to my army (I started with just the bikes and a storm guardian blob). For this unit I wanted to put together some Rangers, so out came my bits box, my greenstuff, and a handful of metal harlies:

The results is what I call my Power Rangers:


















I still want to put another 5 together so I can field a full squad, but that is a project for another time.

Now I wanted to add some units that I did not own, so I hit up eBay and bought 3 Vypers and a Wraithlord. I wanted to customize these units to really show off the Harlequin aesthetic. To do this I picked up some Resin and some items for making basic molds. I used one of my bikes to create a Harlequin face mold and then added it to the Vyper canopy. The result is a Harlie Vyper, a little greenstuff on the gunner to give him a smiling mask and here is the result:




























About this time we hit the end of the year and I played the Servants throughout January and February. At the start of the new year the local GW hosted a "New Years Resolution " event that culminated in a 1000pt tourney at the end. So I decided to pick up my languishing Space Marine chapter that I had assembled, but had only painted the command squad and some tac marines. Which leads to the next chapter in my painting.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

The Marines:

To get to 1000pts I needed to paint 2 tac squad, their Razorbacks, a Librarian, and a Bike Squad. (I had also planned on getting 2 Speeders done, but it was not to be...so I had to pad my list by upping the Libby and using my old Techmarine...which was the only original painted model I used).

First up I really wanted to do a custom librarian, so I found a tutorial to make a quad runner and took a hacksaw to my metal librarian. Which led to one of the favorite models in my collection.



























I finished him with plenty of time to spare, and then procrastinated badly. Finding myself three days out from the tourney I had a crapload of figures to paint. Several frantic days of painting turned this:









Into this army:




































Since the event I started to paint my Speeders, but this as far as I have gotten...need to finish this puppy up:









I recently finished up a min sized Devastator Squad:









and spent some time touching up my Command Squad, so they fit with my overall army aesthetic:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

The Captain:

So I wanted to have two models for the fifth company captain. One on foot to run with the Command squad and one on a bike to run with the Libby and the troops. So I have put together my kit-bash for the Bike version and plan on getting some paint on him this month:










and tonight I finished up the foot model:




























If you are wondering why his armor is white, my marines are a White Scar successor chapter and the captains wear white to honor their progenitors (plus I thought it would look cool on the battlefield)

Here he is with his command squad:










And now we are all caught up...more to come


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

+rep for all the old school models, like the land speeder and MK1 razorbacks.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Problem I am having now is that I want 2 more MkI razorbacks to finish out the 5th company and I can't seem to win any of the eBay auctions for them (at what I consider a reasonable price)

I have a full squad of the old metal landspeeders, what I would love to get my hands on is the even older land speeder model...but I haven't seen one of those on eBay yet.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah really like the paint scheme and loving the old school stuff!

I remember the speeder that predates your ones, they didn't have any protection on the marines legs right?

I'll have to check my old school collection and see if I have any razor backs for you


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Decided that if my Captain was going to be my stand in for Kor'sarro Khan, the master of the hunt, that his Moondraken was lacking...so I spruced it up. Adorning it with the 21 skulls of the first kills that marked each new master of the hunt. 



















A little over the top and perhaps a bit Chaos-y, but I like it. Now i just need to paint it.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Working on a unit of mime-style storm guardians from some of my old harlequins. They will be black with white gloves and masks and metal highlights. Pretty simple I hope and they will look startly different from my normal harlequin squads:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool stuff! Really like the jetbikes and viper!
Nice work on the conversions!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Some progress, got the black coat down and a black wash over the areas where I will build the white up. Unfortunately due to the picture quality it just looks grey in those areas, you can't see the shading.










Here are the first two (mostly completed) test models. I like the nice simple look, will make the SG unit real stand apart from the harlequin troupe.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished the Mime Troupe (Storm Guardians) 10 man squad with twin flamers and power weapons.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally wanted to get my Servants on a standard set of bases. Simple basing with sand and some "scrub brush" for a West Texas style desert look.

Here are the pics:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

These look really awesome, love the old models. Great idea using those models as storm guardians if I can make a suggestion though, paint up that black armour with some grey highlights and they will look amazing, Cheers! Can't wait to see more


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good. Very retro and very awesome!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Just got a new toy in the mail, it's going to be my next project. Trying to think of ways to "Harlefy" it, if nothing else some bright colors and diamond patterns will do the trick.










It came assembled and I don't really feel like pulling it apart too much, otherwise I would magnetize the Scatter Laser and the Underslung Catapults. Also see some mold lines in that picture that I will have to deal with.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Just an idea here, both those intake vents could be modified to be smiling faces like on your jetbikes.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> Just an idea here, both those intake vents could be modified to be smiling faces like on your jetbikes.


I like that...I have a bunch of greenstuff just waiting to be used.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Needless to say pics of that when complete will be a must


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Got some intial greenstuff down, need to let it set and then do some clean up:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished up the green stuff work, priming and painting to come:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice I like the way that came out  Cant wait to see it painted.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Dropping the base coats down on the Falcon, hopefully have it completely done in the next few days:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

More work on the Falcon:









Picture of the assault ramp...although the camera flash did some weird things:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

That is looking awesome


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Almost done with the Falcon, just need to finish details and cleanup. Yellow on the turret is a bit heavier than I wanted, but I wasn't getting good coverage and probably did one too many coats. I really need to break out my airbrush and get it working before I do the Hemlock and the Wraithknight.










Sorry for the image quality...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished up the Falcon:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice Job dude


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I picked up what is probably the rarest Death Jester model from the 2ed/RT era and decided he would make a perfect Exarch figure for my troupe of Dark Reapers. He looks different enough from the rest and with a slightly different paint job stands out well.

So here he is, my Death Jester Exarch:
Front View:








Back View:









and here is with his troupe:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Here are the next projects on my list for the Servants:

First up, I picked up one of the "new" Shadowseer figures. Since the figure looks drastically different from my old school shadowseers it makes the perfect fig to use as my army's Farseer/Spiritseer. Got it primed and hope to get some paint on it this week:









I also picked up a Wraithknight last month, I am getting him posed up and will magnetize the shoulder weapons. It took quite a bit of posing to get the look I wanted, but it came out well. I am trying to get him done by the end of the month:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Got my Wraithknight almost finished. I harlified him up and got him posed. I kept the hip panels and knee pads off because I am going to paint them up separately before I attach them. The shoulder weapons are magnetized, the sword and shield are not.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow! Loving the face!! Cheers for the harlequin tips. It's giving me a lot to think about for sure. Still not certain how I'll be doing mine, but it definitely gives me some ideas. Cheers mate.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Are you gonna build the laughing god to use as an avatar?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Gothic said:


> Are you gonna build the laughing god to use as an avatar?


I hadn't considered that, but that would be pretty awesome. I am going to have to look into what models would make a good Laughing God. Thanks Gothic.

Some progress on the Knight, dropped a base blue coat and then a wash with a dark blue. I think I am going to use checkered yellow and a light green as my splash colors on the shoulders and the skirt pieces:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally got some more work done on the Wraithknight...what psychopath put all the fucking gemstones on this thing...and who has two thumbs and decided to paint them all...that's right this guy. :headbutt:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

That looks so creepy its awesome  well done mate


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

I feel your pain with the gemstones, each wraithguard has 50 something gems on them, painting a unit of 5 with layers of colour per stone is paintfull....


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> That looks so creepy its awesome well done mate


The local Coulrophobes at my FLGS already hate playing my Harlequins...this just gives me more of a psychological advantage. :biggrin:



khrone forever said:


> wraithguard has 50 something gems on them, painting a unit of 5 with layers of colour per stone is paintfull....


Don't tell me that...I have a unit I plan on doing soon...oh well they are going to get the clown faces as well...that at least will make me happy


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

The gems are looking pretty good once painted...guess it will be worth it once it all comes together. Although almost 2 hours to do an arm and a leg....(of course I was distracted by watching Justice League Unlimited)


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Changing up some painting for a bit, my LGS started a WFB escalation league and I decided to get in on the action. I wanted to get in on the cheap and didn't really want to pick up any new models (much to my store owners chagrin I am sure), so I dusted off two old Battle Masters sets I had stored away. Along with a few other fantasy bits I had lying around and a Warhammer Quest model or two, I can piece together about 2500 pts of Empire.

I decided I wanted a quick and dirty paint scheme since I don't want to spend too much time on this army (and the old Battle Master models are ugly as sin really). The City of Nuln was the perfect venue for my army, the black and dark colors would be easy to do.

So here is my first unit testing my colors and ideas. The archers are still a Work in Progress the model in the back is done, but the rest are still only part way there.










After this archer unit, I plan on finishing up the Wraithknight and probably knock out one more mime unit. Then we'll see how fast I can get the rest of the Empire units done.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Well finished up the Empire Archers complete with Marksman...not the prettiest lot of miniatures, like I said the Battle Master plastics are kind of dull and lack detailed features (notice the lack of faces...that was the molds). I probably should have spent more time cleaning the mold lines, but they are what they are.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished a couple more of the Battle Masters figures for my Empire army:

Crossbowmen:









Cannon (Painting each cannon crew with a different accent color, this one is blue):


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Not looking too bad Mate. you could Harlefy them a bit with the faces


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Is that a classic Empire Cannon?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> Not looking too bad Mate. you could Harlefy them a bit with the faces


My issue with painting a fantasy army is really the sheer number of models...I can't imagine trying to customize them as well.



Jacobite said:


> Is that a classic Empire Cannon?


Like the archers and the crossbowmen, they are from the Battle Masters game (one of the Milton Bradley and Games Workshop collaborations from the early nineties.) I believe the plastic models were based on the current GW line-up of the time.

So short answer, yes. 

My only issue with these models are really the lack of detail on the models. It is amazing how far GW plastic has come over the past 20 years.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> My issue with painting a fantasy army is really the sheer number of models...I can't imagine trying to customize them as well.


I feel ya mate. It would take a long time. Its one of the biggest reasons why im putting it off so long to start on mine. As a rule i Hate fielding unpainted armies.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished up my other Great Cannon and did some touch ups on the other one so that they match a bit better.

Red Cannon:









Cannon Battery:









Now to finish the mortar and my warmachines are done.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I still giggle a little inside when i think about Milton Bradley doing Miniatures for board games .

good work on the cannons mate


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> I still giggle a little inside when i think about Milton Bradley doing Miniatures for board games


I wish GW would partner with another toy company again. Battle Masters, HeroQuest, and Space Crusade were all decent games in their own right and targeted a younger crowd (8-12). The miniatures were a bit naff, but I think that had more to do with the plastic production of the time. (The handful of GW plastics of the time period weren't any better). I know of lot of people around my age and younger who got their wargaming start with one of those three games.



SwedeMarine said:


> good work on the cannons mate


Thanks, these were a bit more satisfying to work on than the archers and crossbowmen. The sculpts were better. I started working on the small unit of Reiksguard I am using to escort my Wizard Lord. They have a clean Silver, Red and White color scheme and the models are better than the foot. Will post up some pics soon.

The only unit I am dreading is the core Halberdiers. There are 30 of the bastards with the same lousy detail as the archers...I am going to claw my eyes out before I finish.

The nice thing is the forces are starting to look good on the table, where the lack of detail is less important and a uniform paintjob takes precedent.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished up my test model for my Reiksguard. I think it looks pretty good and the scheme was very easy. These models are nicer than the other Battle Master ones in their detail level. Need to finish basing him and seal it, but here it is:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Also really nicely done man. you planning on doing all the horses the same as well?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> Also really nicely done man. you planning on doing all the horses the same as well?


Well to answer your question I give you some of my hobby work for the evening, the remaining 4 Reiksguard. I have all the base coats down except the red, the horses are done and as you can see each one has his own unique mount.










Probably would have finished them, but I decided to make some actual magnetized movement trays to replace the cereal box tops I was using. You can see the first finished one in the background there.

Here are a few more pics of it:

The tray at rest:









Behold the power of magnets:


















Thinking about putting a tutorial together for these. They were cheap to make (about $6.00 in parts from discount stores) and I have enough materials to outfit my whole army.

Here is the WIP for my core knight unit, this unit is going to be Knights Griffon(a Nuln associated order)...I have another 10 man unit that is going to be Order of the Black Rose:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

They are coming along Very nicely. And if youre willing to Make the Turorial for this then i say go for it. I could certainly use one


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Next evening my wife works late, I'll take the pics and stuff I need for the tutorial.

Dropped the red basecoat on my knights this morning before work. Also took a few pictures that show the different horse colors better:

Horses of a different color:









With reds:









In their tray:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished up the painting for the knights. Just need to hit em with the sealant and put the flock down.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished the sealing and basing. Here are the Reiksguard...going to add more to this unit in the future, but right now they are good.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished up the Wizard Lord, here are a few pics:

Lord:

























Wizard Riding with his Crew:









and got the test model for my core knight unit done up in the Knights Griffon colors (and yes there is supposed to be a slight blue tint to his armor) :


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Not a ton of hobby progress this weekend. Got the horses for the Knights Griffon unit base coated and washed. Now they just need the highlights.









The one horse with the "standard" style barding will be for the unit champion.


Also finished the sealing and basing for the test figure for the unit.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Got quite a bit of hobbying done this past week, not so much painting though. Built a custom mounted warrior priest, a couple of small units of swordsman and handgunners from misc bits, and finished flocking my movement trays...However, I did finish up the Knights Griffon.

Here they are (with their unpainted attached Hero photobombing them):









Here is the unit sans Hero:



























Pretty happy with how they turned out. The Battle Master knight units aren't too bad when you put some care into them. I wish all the horses were modern "Empire Standard", but the knights are unmistakably Imperial.

The escalation league just moved to 1700 points and I am basically only short the Halberdiers (and my mortar) as my only full unit that is not painted. If I keep up my progress I will get the army caught up this month. :biggrin:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Looking good there EvilTwin! One question though; Is there a particular reason why the knights haven't gotten a shade on their armor? I think a quick Nuln Oil could do wonders on them.

Your freehand job is very good though - Kudos to you! :victory:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

It washed out a bit in the pics, but they actually have two levels of shading, a black wash and then a blue wash. (The Knights Griffon wear "blue steel" armor). I had to apply a highlight of silver to take the edge off the "blueness"...in practice I wanted them to seem "shinier" than the Reiksguard who are painted in my more traditional method for steel armor. 

I am using a pretty bright silver paint (old mithril silver)...I think if you look up my log a bit at the unshaded Reiksguard you can see the the before shading picture and just how bright the silver is before any shading at all.

*edit* - Here is a contrast photo...some of it is just the quality of the photos...I will take a better series of pictures of my Empire army when I am done, like I did with my Harlequins.

Left (no shading), Middle (blue shading), Right (black shading)


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished up my mortar team...with this all my warmachines are completed. Quickly running out of excuses to not paint my halberdiers:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Well done on the mortar team mate. I like the goblin green bases as well. Gives them a (very appropriate) older edition feel. And it seems like you've incorporated the coarse turf idea into the bases as well am i correct? Definelty have to rep you for that


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> Well done on the mortar team mate. I like the goblin green bases as well. Gives them a (very appropriate) older edition feel. And it seems like you've incorporated the coarse turf idea into the bases as well am i correct?


Yes, I have been painting all the bases green and using an basic turf mix on them for flocking. It's pretty old school (basically was what I was doing with historicals 30 years ago), but I think it fits the overall look and feel of the army which was why I went that direction.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good man, keep going!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally launched into the block of Halberdiers. Honestly, they are better sculpts than the other infantry, they actually have faces and other minor details that the archers and crossbow were missing.

Here is the front rank done, the "new" Halberdier is the unit champion and their attached Warrior Priest rounds out the front rank. I have the converted banner carrier and at some point need to kitbash up a musician.









Most of the way through the second rank...I have a couple of late nights of hobbying coming up this week, so I might actually get the whole unit polished off...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

those models bring back some memories. Good freehand! keep the old school alive


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Actually been doing steady hobby work over the past week or so, just hadn't gotten around to posting any pictures, so here they are:

Finished up the second and third ranks of Halberdiers...just one more to go:










Also decided I wanted to make a better standard for the unit, so a quick conversion and paint job and here is the new one:










Also painted up my mounted Warrior Priest/Arch Lictor conversion:




























Here he is with the Reiksguard and the Wizard Lord...you may notice the additional 3 Reiksguard I also finished (one of whom is the Reikscaptain) just need to do a musician and banner conversion and this unit is completed:










The 1700 pt league ends this month and moves to 2000 pts...I am hoping to get the 1700 pt level completely painted before the month is out, only 7 more figures to go (5 Halberdiers, 1 Shadow Wizard, and 1 Champion)


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work as always. I really like the darker armor. Are you just leaving it after you shade or do you drybrush afterwards?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with Swede, the darker shade of steel is nice. I also share in his curiosity haha


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

For my dark steel armor, I lightly drybrush the edges with the silver after the wash dries.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Thats what i thought but i wasnt 100%. I couldnt make it out in the pics.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I need to get better pics up, my work area has one good spot light...but you need better diffused light for better pics. When I finish up the last 7 figs for 1700 pts (hopefully in the next week or so), I will sit down and take better quality photos for my empire like I did for the Harlequins and Space Marines.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Might have to try that on the steel parts of my Leman Russes, thanks!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished the last rank of Halberdiers, here is the unit in their wholly painted glory:









Finished the Shadow Wizard, I love this figure (It is the Grey Wizard figure from Warhammer Quest), it was fun to paint:

















Now all that is left for this month's point level is my Kislevian Captain...(then another 16 knights and the Grand Marshal will take the army to 2500)


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice model, I like the effect on the sword.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You really are cranking through this stuff. That Grey Wizard looks like Nicodemus's little brother. Great work.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Excellent work on the Wizard Man. Reminds me of a younger Gandalf the grey.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Running on a theme here, but I really like that Wizard. He's totally reminding me of the old might and magic era of adventures...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on the Shadow Wizard. Although not as detailed as a newer plastic of Finecast model, it is still a great figure and was really fun to paint.

...and I have always felt like that model is screaming "You shall not Pass!!"


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Started back with some hobbying now that the Turkey-day is over. I have 9 more knights and my Kislev captain still to paint to complete my painting for the 2000 pt level of our escalation league. 

However, first I decided I wanted to make a change for my Death Wizard...his spells are short ranged and I need him to be able to get close and drop his effects. So I wanted to have the option to run him on a Pegasus.

A bit of cutting, drilling, and an old set of pegasus wings later, here is my magnetized Pegasus Wizard Lord:



















Now on to the rest of the figures.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished up my Kislev Winged Lancer that I am using for a Captain...I realize the Kislev Kingdom is basically Russia, but a little French Flair seemed appropriate.

Still need to seal him and finish the basing, but here he is:

















and here he is riding with the Knights Griffon his normal unit:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Hussars! Wonderfully awesome soldiers really! Great work still, the feathers look great


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh how I love those Kislev minis, some of the best minis GW has ever produced in my opinion, how I wish I had picked up a couple of boxs from that range back in the Storm of Chaos.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Almost finished with the last unit of knights to finish up my 2000 pt escalation army, the horses are done and sealed and the knights are about half finished. They belong to the Order of the Black Rose in case you were wondering...not sure I am looking forward to freehanding the symbol, but I love the Black and Crimson color scheme. A buddy from the LGS gave me a few more Brettonian bits for musician and banner, so there is some conversion work there as well.










Once those are finished, I have another 5 knights for the Black Rose unit and I just picked up 2 more Reiksguard for a banner and musician conversion. Then my Grand Marshal, 8 more figures and the army will be kitted out for the 2500 pts I am planning for the March tournament. I have a few plans to pick up some more bits here and there and I have another 12 archers I want to paint up as well, but after the 8 minis above I am going to take a break and dive back into my marines for the 40k escalation league starting in january.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

9 minis by March, well at the rate you are going that shouldn't be a problem at all! Nice work, I'm not familiar with the Knightly Order you mention, are they an official Order?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

The Knightly Order of the Black Rose has been around since 2005 or so. Other than being worshipers of Morr, I don't think they have much fluff attached to them. I found them when I was perusing the Uniforms and Heraldry of the Empire book. They were chosen mainly because of the color scheme. The Black and Crimson colors fit well with the Black and Dark Red Nuln theme I have been using for the state troops.

BTW - I said I wasn't looking forward to painting the symbol, which is this:










*edit* - stuck it in one of my share drives that doesn't default to public...image should be up now...."666 posts, I'm out...[sound of microphone dropping to the floor]...[exit stage left]"


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

OK Evil you can officially not post anything else ever. or you lose your 666th post . Nice work on the Knights mate but unfortunately the symbol link is not coming up for me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Now you show me that image and mention Morr it does right a bell. Sounds cool and yeah that Freehand does look a bitch to do.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Not too much hobby progress tonight, but I did get the shields painted up...they turned out pretty well I think:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very impressive freehand man. Better than i can manage for sure. Enjoy the rep 

*Apparently ive been giving you too many cookies lately  ill have to spread it around a bit first *


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished up the Knights of the Black Rose, 2000 pt army is done. :biggrin:

Here they are, I will try and get a full army shot up later:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

As promised here is the whole 2000 pt arrayed on the field:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks Great Mate.

* this time i was able to give you some love*


----------



## xMultiArcesx (Dec 23, 2013)

How do you get those jet bikes like that I've been trying with green stuff and it isn't working as planned :/


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Somehow missed your post @xMultiArcesx , I have a small handful of the metal Harlequin bikes...including one that I have not put together yet. The last one has been used to make molds for the Laughing God face (like the one I used on the Wraithknight).

My recommendation is just to swallow the medicine and buy one off of eBay and then cast it or press mold it so you can replicate it. (or throw down a bunch of money for a squad or two).

In other news, I started on my Empire general on Griffon...here are some WIP pics...still have a few bibs and bobs to add like reigns, and a few gaps to fill and sand, and I want to do some sort of Banner streaming from the saddle.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Whats the saddle from? it looks good (if a bit unorthodox)


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

The saddle/throne is milliput, I just wanted to make something bigger and more "ostentatious" than the wimpy "throne" the elf came on.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Remember this model waaaaaay back on the first page?



iamtheeviltwin said:


> Since the event I started to paint my Speeders, but this as far as I have gotten...need to finish this puppy up:


Finally bothered to finish it since we started a new escalation league for 40k this month. Here are a few pics:





































Still plan on finishing up a handful of Fantasy models for the March tourney, but it felt good finally finishing a model I had languishing for close to a year. (Now I just need to actually finish my Wraithknight...) :fool:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

It looks great man. One thing though. Why is it so Shiny?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm using a semi-gloss finish, I like my minis a bit shiny...but I think this one in particular is down to the photos. Single light source, right next to the mini.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

No painting last night, but I finished cleaning up a handful of fantasy models...they are all prepped for priming. In this picture is my Grandmaster, a BSB, the musician and banner for my Reiksguard, a new Amber wizard kitbash, and my General and his griffon. If the weather holds I will prime them tonight and then start painting.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Started putting paint on my Griffon...


----------



## xMultiArcesx (Dec 23, 2013)

Already looks better than my models. Did you wash the wings brown?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I did a red wash and then a brown wash on the feathers. I am going to do some white tips along some of the feather edges and then do another brown wash and finally drybrush the edges. I was going for a "red eagle" feather pattern. I am pretty happy with how it is turning out, although the picture has washed out some of the details.

The cat portion is going to be a black panther. That way the griffon is "red" and black which ties in with my overall army aesthetic.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking good Eviltwin, can't wait to see the next stage!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished the griffon, working on the rider now. Also need to figure out something to do for the base.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome work on that griffon! Love the way it came out. i cant wait to see how the rider will look.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Good work on the Griffon, the wings especially are great, but maybe a drybrushing would make the talon feet look a little less flat. 

Keep it up! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice! I like your blend of hawk and panther, and the shine is super appropriate for such a glossy animal.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Almost finished the rider last night...hopefully I can get him done tonight and then get pictures up. I am going through my terrain bits bins to see if I have a low wall or something to put on the base so it looks like the Griffon is leaping over the wall.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If need be you can make pretty alright looking walls simply but cutting up a sprue into blocks and building it up like bricks.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

That's a good idea. I have too much mostly empty sprue lying around that could easily be emptied and cut up.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Found a nice hedge in my terrain bits, it works great with the grassland theme of my army's basing. Here he is my Empire General on Griffon:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice! I like everything about this model, from the base to the magic sword. well done.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This is amazing dude. Very well done.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally finished up my Farseer/Spiritseer model for my Servants of the Laughing God. Got a tourney coming up next week and wanted paint on everything at the very least. (If I am dedicated I will finish off the Wraithknight before then as well):


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Started painting up some of my old 'nids. These are the two test models...think I am going to keep the paint scheme. I wanted something menacing looking that was also quick and easy to paint. Let me know what you think:

Hormagaunt:

























Zoanthrope:

























I also dropped paint on the last of my fantasy models to round out my 2500pt army. Don't have any pics at the moment.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Based the Zoanthrope (fun with basing):


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Man that Hormagaunt makes me feel like a kid again haha. I really like your Empire general, especially the green sword. The base is awesome, too. I like that you use vegetation on bases, makes me feel like a real lazy POS for leaving mine black...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I really like the darker theme you got going - Almost "Alien"-esque in their appearance


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> I really like the darker theme you got going - Almost "Alien"-esque in their appearance


Seconded. if it was me i might consider making all the chitin areas matte instead of glossy however. It might give a nice contrast to the "slimy" textured skin.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

@SwedeMarine I will consider that, I would need to get a brush on matte varnish to soften the chitin.

Finished up my Amber Wizard for my Empire army. If you have been following my Battle Reports you will have noticed I switched from the Shadow Wizard to an Amber Wizard a while back.

I have a love/hate relationship with this mini right now. It was a Warhammer Quest Barbarian that i did some kitbash magic and converted him to a Beastly Wizard. While I love the kitbash, I absolutely hated painting this mini. Here he is:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> While I love the kitbash, I absolutely hated painting this mini.


Just out of pure curiousity, what made you hate painting it? I know I hate painting big machines (Rhinos, Heldrakes, etc.) as I find them boring - I could be interested to hear what you like / don't like


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

The large amounts of skin tone was a pain and I am not a fan of painting faces. I had to rework those areas several times to get good look. The final straw was that the staff hand broke off halfway through painting and I hate having to re-glue a mini I have half painted.

The other issue is something I have had to deal with through this whole project. These old plastic minis have some decent detailing, but the technology of the time did not allow decent "undercuts" so parts of the mini that should have a fine line of demarcation instead flow seamlessly into each other. In this model it is most clearly seen where the skin meets the cloak and the braids over the back of the cloak, this mini compared to the Shadow Wizard (made during the same era) has more of those areas.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Well, despite your misgivings, I rate it. It looks super Conan-esque, good work!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Just a bit of hobby work today, I got the first paint down on my Stormtalon:









About half done with the the banner bearer and musician for the Reiksguard:









As a little bonus for my army since I need a monster in case my Amber Wizard rolls up the transformation power, I dug up a non-GW dragon I had and am painting it up:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Got all the base coats and most of the shading done on the Dragon, I still have some highlights and details to finish up:

















Question, should I mute the "shininess" of the underbelly scales? The Green Wash over the Bronze base coat is pretty shiny, I think I should mute the color a bit, but am interesting in other opinions.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The green sheen looks almost irridescent. i say keep it.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

if you have something that will give it a bit more satin sheen to it id say try that first. otherwiseit looks good as is.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I finished up my Dragon, I took ya'lls advise and kept the green scales. I think it looks pretty good:

























I also finished up the standard bearer and musician for my Reiksguard:

























With those three figures I have completed my 2500 point empire army that I plan on using for the tournament in march.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Very nice, the knights look shiny and heroic!

The dragon looks lean, mean, green and hungry... though I can't help but think the lolling tongue looks a little dopey canine-like...

Having said that, you've done a stellar job on the eyes and scales!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

@Iraqiel - Yeah, the tongue is odd, but I didn't want to mess with the model too much. Perhaps the dragon is related to Gene Simmons. 

As promised a while back since I finished my army I would post up a nice set of pictures, so here they are in all their glory. First up are the Lords and Heroes.

My general on Griffon:









Death Wizard Lord on Pegasus:









Warrior Priest of Sigmar on Warhorse:









Kislevite Mercenary Captain on Warhorse:









Amber Battle Wizard:









Shadow Battle Wizard:









Warrior Priest of Morr:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Here are the core:

The Inner Circle of the Order of the Black Rose (Knights of Morr):









The Knights Griffon:









5th Verena Halberdiers - a Regiment of Nuln:









The Archer Detachment:









The 5th Verena Crossbowmen - a Regiment of Nuln:









and now the Specials...

The Reiksguard:









The 5th Verena Artillery - the Sword of Justice - a Regiment of Nuln:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

What a classic Empire army. Good work, Iamtheeviltwin!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished up my Storm Talon for my marines...I'll get some better pictures up later, but here it is:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm shame the flyer stand is all black (to me, if that's how you wanted it then disregard), have you got a plan for that? I was going to suggest getting a fine grade of emry cloth and sanding it back down, but then I was seized by inspiration and wonder whether it could be used to represent the dust cloud that VTOL engines would create over ground as open as what is on your base.

By the way, that ruined corner is really familiar, do you recall where it is from?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

The corner is from either a LoTR set or one of the old Fantasy sets. I have a bunch of random terrain pieces I got from a lot purchase of misc GW stuff from Craigslist a year or so ago.

About the stand...not sure what I want to do with it...I could sand it back down, but your idea seems interesting. I will have to look into it. Right now I am not going to worry about it because I have to start on my unit for the March escalation league.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Lack of updates recently...it has been a busy few weeks (wife's b-day, son on spring break from college, etc). Finally started to get paint on things and I played a bit with my airbrush as well. Lots of WIP in these pics. 

The important pieces for this month are the speeder and the three bikers, that will get me fully painted points for the escalation league this month. Got them base coated and washed, they should be easy to finish out by the 31st.









Next month is a killer, I need to get that assault squad (and a rhino), my Khorso Khan on Moondrakken counts-as, 6 bikers, and an assault bike done by the end of April. You can see about 2/3 of it is built in the pics...just got to finish building the rhino and the rank and file bikes. Then it is paint time. The assault squad is primed and Khorso and the bike are base coated (although the bike is almost impossible to see in the pic). Lots to do.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Did less well than I expected at the WFB tournament this weekend went 2-3...I'll post some more details in my battle reports.

Sat down tonight and put some paint on figs. Should easily finish the 3 bikes and the speeder for this month's escalation league. The bikes just need cleanup and detailing, the speeder is still lacking some the blacks and gold.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

A very impressive to-do collection indeed! I look forward to seeing the finished shots, good luck with your league game.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking good mate. I actually think that the balck base looks alright for the stormatlon. Glad to see you giving your marines some love.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Got the bikes done and hope to finish the speeder tonight and with luck will get them sealed and based (weather permitting). Like many of you life threw me a curveball and I ended up doing car repairs all weekend instead of far more enjoyable hobby work 

(good to see you back swede)


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Seriously hard to believe that it has almost been two months since I have updated my plog. I have actually been making some very slow hobby progress around incredibly hectic real life events.

I'll get some pics up, but I am making a final push for my marines...I have the following assembled, primed, and base coated:
*Rhino
*10 Foot Assault Marines
*10 Jump Assault Marines
*7 Man Bike Squad with Attack Bike

Still haven't finished up that speeder, but the bikes in the pics above are done. Just wanted to check in and ensure I haven't stopped all activity.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

No worries Mate Im in the same exact corner.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Summer brings the new Fantasy Escalation league and since my Empire Army is at a nice place, I decided it was time to bust out some of my other unpainted figs and do a different army. This time it will be Dark Elves, I picked up a pack of Warlocks to go with my older figures. Still have a few more bits to put together, but I tacked on shields and such to get a look at my first 800pts (the first month's point level) as a group. Here they are, hope to get a test model done this week.










Going for a mostly MSU-style magic and shooting heavy army. The first 800 includes 2x 5 Dark Riders, 5 Brolocks, 15 Crossbow, 1 Sorcerer(ess), and 2 Bolt Throwers. Everything either shoots or tosses magic.

As for color schemes...I am thinking about going with a Blueish or Greenish highlight color over the dark armor.

**Edit** - I haven't completely forgotten my marines, but honestly I hit a wall with them for now and I enjoy the square base painting much more, so the marines will get finished...eventually


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Toss them into the Army Painting challenge. It might be a good way to keep you on track to having everything painted. Ive gotta show my Lizards some love as well. I havent finished a single model for them. .


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

This and my Harlequins are going to be my army painting challenges for this year. Last year it helped me fill out the Empire, a great motivational tool.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is my test figure for the Dark Elves, one of the Bolt Thrower crewman. Let me know what you think of him overall. My wife thinks I should nix the tanned leathers and just go with black leather.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Either or really. I think both would work the way I see it is that the tanned leather is human skin. But that's just me. Nice work.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished the Bolt Thrower and Crew. Overall I like the look and the color scheme, I think the Basing needs something more. I just put down some sand and rocks and then washed/painted them black with some drybrushing. I need to bust out some weedy brown grass tufts or something to give it that last push I think.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Added some rough grass shoots to the base, I like the overall effect.









Started working on the next bolt thrower crew...side by side comparison of the minis after base coats, but before the green wash...amazing what a different the wash makes.

















Also sat down and got base coats on the darkshards. Pics when they are closer to done.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Too much crap happening this month, but I almost have the Darkshards done at this point. Just got to finish up the skin, a few details, and the basing.

Here is the work in progress:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Almost done mate Keep it up!


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Not trying to throw some criticism at you at all, just wanted to say upon zooming in the picture, there are a few spots on the rocks/sand that didnt get coloured. Other than that, looking good!


----------

